# Windows Open Source [NON CONTIENE LINKS]

## cerri

Windows 2000 & Windows NT 4 Source Code Leaks

http://slashdot.org/articles/04/02/12/2114228.shtml?tid=109&tid=187

 :Cool:   :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

Warning: tutti i messaggi che spiegheranno come fare a scaricarlo o avranno dei link per permettere il download verranno immediamente cancellati. Evitate, grazie.

----------

## comio

... ma il codice è stato sempre open... Benché Se ne Dica...

----------

## bld

haha =) era ora.

----------

## yuza

Ma... è vero??  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## bld

cmq io non ho trovato nessun file e dire che ho accesso a dei "bei" posti. Nessuno ha visto dei file simili, siete sicuri che non si tratta di una bufala?

----------

## cerri

Non si può essere sicuri finchè Microsoft non confermerà... ma lo farà mai?

----------

## theo_

Pare di capire che Microsoft non sia poi tanto intenzionata a confermare  :Smile: 

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2004/Feb04/02-12windowssource.asp

----------

## randomaze

Beh la notizia si sta doffondendo...

Punto Informatico

Corriere della Sera

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Poi mi spiegheranno perchè gli "hacker" come li chiamano loro possono attaccare i sistemi windows ora che hanno il sorgente... Forse perchè scoprono i miliardi di buchi che ci sono dentro?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## paolo

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Poi mi spiegheranno perchè gli "hacker" come li chiamano loro possono attaccare i sistemi windows ora che hanno il sorgente... Forse perchè scoprono i miliardi di buchi che ci sono dentro? 

 

Esattamente  :Very Happy: 

P.

----------

## theo_

Svelati i segreti di windows !!

http://www.hopf.demon.co.uk/humour/win98.txt

----------

## zUgLiO

 *theo_ wrote:*   

> Svelati i segreti di windows !!
> 
> http://www.hopf.demon.co.uk/humour/win98.txt

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh la notizia si sta doffondendo...
> 
> Punto Informatico
> 
> Corriere della Sera

 

Repubblica

l'Unità

----------

## yuza

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Svelati i segreti di windows !!
> 
> http://www.hopf.demon.co.uk/humour/win98.txt
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Veramente geniale!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

Lasciando perdere quello che stanno facendo perchè è illegale la distribuzione del loro codice, la cosa che mi fa morire dal ridere è che si stanno preoccupando che il codice possa essere utilizzato per sfruttare dei bug. Ed io dovrei utilizzare un sistema operativo che cerca di insabbiare i propri "buchi" al posto di uno che invece ne evidenzia la presenza per cercare di correggerli il più velocemente possibile? Gran bella pubblicità per l'open source, ben fatto MS  :Wink: 

----------

## sourcez

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> la cosa che mi fa morire dal ridere è che si stanno preoccupando che il codice possa essere utilizzato per sfruttare dei bug

 

Sono d'accordo con te neon_it, ma allora se il codice di linux lo sa

tutto il mondo dovrebbe essere il sistema operativo più insicuro che esista!!

Chissà perchè avranno così paura di rivelare il loro codice....

forse gli sviluppatori di linux potrebbero appropriarsene e copiarlo nel kernel linux  :Mr. Green: 

Ah ah ah

----------

## shev

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> Chissà perchè avranno così paura di rivelare il loro codice....
> 
> forse gli sviluppatori di linux potrebbero appropriarsene e copiarlo nel kernel linux 

 

Imho è più facile che si vergognino del codice che hanno scritto, che a quanto si dice viola tutte le leggi dell'eleganza, dell'efficenza e del buon gusto... farlo "vedere" porterebbe ad una caduta di immagine di M$ stessa...   :Twisted Evil: 

Cmq a me questa notizia pare vecchiotta, è un po' che gira. Probabilmente solo ora i "giornalisti" se ne sono accorti...

----------

## RedNeckCracker

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse gli sviluppatori di linux potrebbero appropriarsene e copiarlo nel kernel linux 
> 
> Ah ah ah

 

ad esempio il filesystem ntfs?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b10m

Mamma MS ha confermato

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,4149,1526591,00.asp

----------

## stuart

se in tutti questi anni nessuno ci ha mai messo le mani 

ed ora è successo

ci sarà un motivo........

che sia connesso a palladium?

o alla crociata anti linux con SCO?

ricordate: alla microsoft non si porta via niente se lei non lo vuole..........

----------

## bld

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Lasciando perdere quello che stanno facendo perchè è illegale la distribuzione del loro codice, la cosa che mi fa morire dal ridere è che si stanno preoccupando che il codice possa essere utilizzato per sfruttare dei bug. Ed io dovrei utilizzare un sistema operativo che cerca di insabbiare i propri "buchi" al posto di uno che invece ne evidenzia la presenza per cercare di correggerli il più velocemente possibile? Gran bella pubblicità per l'open source, ben fatto MS 

 

Beh non e' quello il problema. Non credo che una volta rilasciati i sorgenti uno si metta ad usare windows e non una piattaforma unix-like. Anzi tutt'altro. Ma sicuramente nel giro di pochi mesi i virus/exploits/worms si diffonderano e questo e' un bene per Linux, ma sicuramente anche un male per noi, utenti finali. Perche alla fine a pagare il "prezzo" saremo tutti "noi". Voglio vedere le tipologie di leggi che verrano proposte nei prossimi mesi.. Se il danno sara veramente quello che tutti ci aspettiamo allora anche la reazzione sara altretanto pesante.

Per quello che riguarda linux, e il fatto di evidenziare i buchi di sicurezza, beh.. sicuramente non puo mai essere paragonato ad un sistema closed source, pero non e' che le case "linux" sia degli "angeli" a proposito..

----------

## randomaze

 *stuart wrote:*   

> se in tutti questi anni nessuno ci ha mai messo le mani 
> 
> ed ora è successo
> 
> 

 

A me sembra di ricordare una backdoor in M$ che era restata aperta svariati mesi uno o due anni fa.... 

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ci sarà un motivo........
> 
> che sia connesso a palladium?
> ...

 

...il punto diverso questa volta é l'atteggiamento dei media, che, dopo l'aver proclamato la chiusura della "falla più grave di tutti i windows" giusto ieri adesso si lanciano in un operazione abbastanza propagandistica... gli editoriali che si leggono sembrano pronunciati da Gollum (...rubato... sisisisi ce lo hanno rubato....) e mi sembrano assolutamente esagerati!

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ricordate: alla microsoft non si porta via niente se lei non lo vuole..........

 

Mah, forse hai ragione, ma gli halloween documents erano usciti a suo tempo e non sonosicuro che fosse voluto  :Wink: 

----------

## bld

 *stuart wrote:*   

> se in tutti questi anni nessuno ci ha mai messo le mani 
> 
> ed ora è successo
> 
> ci sarà un motivo........
> ...

 

Non e' vero. Ogni tanto giravano delle voci, ma non e' mai stato confermato qualcosa del genere. Ora ce anche l'esplosione dei p2p e tutto il resto per questo e' piu facile che si difondano tali informazioni.

Ma e' da un bel po di tempo che tanta "gente" aspetta questo momento. Sarebbe bello avere delle informazioni sul "break in".   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *bld wrote:*   

> Ma sicuramente nel giro di pochi mesi i virus/exploits/worms si diffonderano e questo e' un bene per Linux, ma sicuramente anche un male per noi, utenti finali. Perche alla fine a pagare il "prezzo" saremo tutti "noi". Voglio vedere le tipologie di leggi che verrano proposte nei prossimi mesi.. Se il danno sara veramente quello che tutti ci aspettiamo allora anche la reazzione sara altretanto pesante.

 

Non c'é bisogno che il danno sia quello che ci aspettiamo, bastano gli stessi problemi di prima a cui, stavolta, si da seguito con una opportuna campagna mediatica.

Io le "tipologie di leggi che verranno proposte" non vorrei proprio vederle o sentirle neanche ipotizzare ma purtroppo credo che tu abbia ragione in questo  :Sad: 

----------

## stuart

vi ricordate due o tre anni fà (non lo sò ben, l'ho letto su riviste vecchie) il can can per il furto dei sorgenti di office?

anche allora era stata accusata la comunità open source

ripeto, sarò paranoico ma se la microsoft AMMETTE che gli hanno rubato qualcosa (sempre che glielo abbiano rubato e non che lo abbiano diffuso per qualche loro schifoso sudicio interesse) è perchè ha INTERESSE che gli abbiano rubato qualcosa

magari appena esce longhorn dice:

guardate che grazie ai cattivoni pinguinici e/o similari siete a rischio hacker troian dialer ecc perchè ci han rubato i sorgenti

certo, che però se comprate il nostro nuovo sistema supersicuro con dentro palladium con lo sconto ecc ecc non avrete mai più problemi di hackeraggio ecc (e pagherete tutto, anche l'aria che respirate)

ditemi perchè non può essere così!

d'altronde chi cavolo avrà interesse un giorno a mettere su un pc con palladium dentro (a parte le aziende), ci vorrà pure un modo per infilarla questa dolorosissima supposta, non credo basti la barra laterale con l'orologio e il mediaplayer che sì ti farà pure il caffè ma se apri un divx ti dice che il prodotto non ha il certificato tal dei tali, te lo cancella e ti invita ad acquistarlo presso www.microsoft.com con lo sconto del 20 per cento perchè sei un cliente fedele

ehm, mi sono sfogato  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## silian87

Oggi ho detto ad uno che cosa e' successo a windows ("guarda! Hanno messo il codice sorgente di windows su di un sito, ed ora lo sfrutteranno per fare dei virus!"), sapete cosa mi ha risposto....

"TANTO PRIMA O POI SUCCEDERA' ANCHE A LINUX!"

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Gli ho risposto.... quello che dici e' gia' successo 12 anni fa....   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

 *stuart wrote:*   

> [...] se la microsoft AMMETTE che gli hanno rubato qualcosa (sempre che glielo abbiano rubato e non che lo abbiano diffuso per qualche loro schifoso sudicio interesse) è perchè ha INTERESSE che gli abbiano rubato qualcosa

 

Probabile  :Smile: 

 *stuart wrote:*   

> magari appena esce longhorn dice:
> 
> guardate che grazie ai cattivoni pinguinici e/o similari siete a rischio hacker troian dialer ecc perchè ci han rubato i sorgenti
> 
> certo, che però se comprate il nostro nuovo sistema supersicuro con dentro palladium con lo sconto ecc ecc non avrete mai più problemi di hackeraggio ecc (e pagherete tutto, anche l'aria che respirate) [...]

 

Il problema grosso è che c'è gente che ci crede davvero...

----------

## blueocean

Tutto questo non è altro che una minchiata, ho scaricato il file in questione e non è altro che un iso del cd di gentoo 1.4, niente di piu  :Smile: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

ragazzi scusatemi se questo post tende allo SPAM, ma dovevo farvi leggere questo, è bellissimo   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

```

Has anyone actually built this code?

Gandalf: No! Don't ever use it!

Frodo: How do we know it's source to the One OS of the Dark Lord?

Gandalf tosses a CD-R into the burner, and burns Windows.Source.Code.w2k.nt4.wxp.tar onto it. When the CD is done, there are glowing fiery letters on it.

Frodo : I can't read the fiery letters.

Gandalf : There are few who can. The language is that of Redmond, which I will not utter here. In the common tongue, it says "One OS To Rule Them All, One OS To Find Them, One OS To Bring Them All And With The NDA Bind Them"

Frodo: Take the source code Gandalf!

Gandalf : Noo! Do not tempt me with it! I dare not take it! Not even to keep it safe! You must understand Frodo, that I would be tempted to use this source code, for good. To disclose hidden API's, help the WINE project. But through me, all of open source would be tainted, and the LawyerWraiths of The Dark Lord will sure destroy us.

Frodo : But it cannot stay here!

Gandalf : No, no it can't.

Frodo : What must I do?

Gandalf : It must be sent to the fires of /dev/null, where it will be undone, and we will be kept safe from the Lawyers of Evil.

So remember folks, don't download it, or look at it, or attempt to build it! It is evil, and answers only to the hand of The Dark One.

```

----------

## bld

 *blueocean wrote:*   

> Tutto questo non è altro che una minchiata, ho scaricato il file in questione e non è altro che un iso del cd di gentoo 1.4, niente di piu 

 

gia..

Volevo chiedere ai moderatori se si possono postare eventuali pezzi di codice con dei commenti, per scopo educativo.

----------

## bld

 *stuart wrote:*   

> vi ricordate due o tre anni fà (non lo sò ben, l'ho letto su riviste vecchie) il can can per il furto dei sorgenti di office?
> 
> anche allora era stata accusata la comunità open source

 

scusa ma chi ha detto che c'entra qualcosa la comunita' open source?   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Volevo chiedere ai moderatori se si possono postare eventuali pezzi di codice con dei commenti, per scopo educativo.

 

Sebbene lo scopo sia nobile e didattico, quindi meritevole della mia approvazione teorica, credo sia meglio non postare nessuna linea di codice. Il motivo è evidente: si tratta di codice rubato (volontariamente o meno...), closed e strettamente proprietario, quindi è illegale divulgarlo e riportarne anche solo alcune parti a scopo didattico. SCO insegna... 

Quindi in sintesi non è possibile postare pezzi di codice, in quanto illegale e contrario alle regole del forum. Discutete sull'argomento, ma non riportare link (come detto da cerri), immagini o qualsiasi altra cosa illegale.

----------

## Benve

Personalmente che la cosa sia vera o no mi preoccupa. Il solo fatto che il codice sia accessibile illegalmente, mette in pericolo gli sviluppatori open source. Vedi SCO.

Spero di non trovarmi mai tra le mani il codice di windows e di certo non andrò mai a cercarlo.

----------

## paman

Zone-H ne ha fatto una "prima ed ultima analisi", pur senza riportarne il codice.

Niente link cercatevelo sul sito   :Very Happy: 

Apprezzabile l'articolo su repubblica

http://www.repubblica.it/2003/g/sezioni/scienza_e_tecnologia/windows/codic/codic.html

E' bello sapere che Gates reputa il metodo scientifico per la condivisione e il progresso della conoscenza "ingenuo"   :Confused: 

----------

## akiross

Bhe, come si e' gia detto probabilmente il codice fa cosi' pena che e' meglio non vederlo nemmen  :Very Happy:  asdasd

a parte questo, secondo me e' piu' una trovata pubblicitaria che altra

non escludo l'opzione longhorn

e non escludo nemmeno che sia stato qualche loro stupido sistema di condivisione del codice a mettere tutto su internet

ahahahahha  :Smile: 

detto questo, complimento al pezzo Frodo e Gandalf, merita di essere mandato per email a tutta la mia lista  :Very Happy: 

E concludo con 2 commenti sull'articolo di Punto-Informatico:

 *Quote:*   

> non siano definite ancora l'estensione, la quantità e la qualità del codice sottratto a Microsoft e ora illegalmente distribuito in rete.

 

La risposta e' OVVIA. Qualita' scadente  :Smile: 

E infine

 *Quote:*   

> Pilla ha spiegato, infatti, che non è ancora chiaro quale parte del codice è stata sottratta, ci vorrà del tempo per stabilirlo, né quanti sono coloro che potrebbero averne preso visione

 

Bhe ovvio... in fondo cosa ci si puo' aspettare da un sistema operativo Monoutente come windows? Informazioni come Ultimo accesso, sono solo fittizzie, per riempire spazio  :Smile: 

Oppure era un genio chi ha sfondat... chi ha allargato i buchi del loro sistema di sicurezza?  :Very Happy: 

vabe, secondo me e' pubblicita'

meno se ne parla meglio e'

ma comunque e' irresistibile... come mi piacerebbe prendere in giro microsoft ancora un po  :Smile: 

----------

## stuart

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa ma chi ha detto che c'entra qualcosa la comunita' open source?  

 

ti rigiro la domanda

quanto ci vorrà secondo te prima che dicano che è stata la comunità open source.....................

----------

## RenfildDust

 *sourcez wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   la cosa che mi fa morire dal ridere è che si stanno preoccupando che il codice possa essere utilizzato per sfruttare dei bug 
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te neon_it, ma allora se il codice di linux lo sa
> 
> tutto il mondo dovrebbe essere il sistema operativo più insicuro che esista!!
> ...

 

Per chi non lo sapesse linux è sicuro perchè è nato col codice aperto..

Win invece ha la sua (pseudo) sicurezza basata "sull'oscurità"... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chissà perchè avranno così paura di rivelare il loro codice....
> 
> 

 

Vedi sopra..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> forse gli sviluppatori di linux potrebbero appropriarsene e copiarlo nel kernel linux 
> 
> Ah ah ah

 

Effettivamente qualcosa da prendere c'è, ma solo ai fini di una maggiore compatibilità! Non credo che linux abbia qualcosa da copiare da win.. semmai per anni è stato il contrario..

Fatte queste precisazioni che ci tenevo a fare, posso dire che SONO CONTENTO!

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  (E' la prima volta che uso questo smile, mi piace un sacco ma le circostnaze non lo richiedevano.. sono ancora + contento di averlo usato in quest'occasione!)

----------

## neon

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

>  *sourcez wrote:*    *neon_it wrote:*   la cosa che mi fa morire dal ridere è che si stanno preoccupando che il codice possa essere utilizzato per sfruttare dei bug 
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te neon_it, ma allora se il codice di linux lo sa
> 
> tutto il mondo dovrebbe essere il sistema operativo più insicuro che esista!!
> ...

 

Infatti ironizzavamo proprio su questo...  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> forse gli sviluppatori di linux potrebbero appropriarsene e copiarlo nel kernel linux 
> 
> Ah ah ah 
> ...

 

Continuavamo a scherzare....  :Shocked: 

----------

## codadilupo

Mah... di sicuro uno svantaggio (per loro) é che il codice potrebbe rivelare ruberie... ve l'immaginate SCO che si butta a dire: "M$ m'ha gabbato, c'ho le prove! voilà , ecco il codice!"   :Laughing: 

Certo che, pero', anche l'ipotesi palladium, non fa una piega.... siamo veramente agli X-Files   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## rongten

Salve,

Per quanto riguarda la carta stampata,

stamattina su "Il Giornale" c'era una mezza pagina

dedicata all'argomento.

Non troppo informativa, devo dire, e poco

comunicativa. Venivano riportati i commenti

di eEYe, Pilla etc.

Ma in nessun modo si parlava di Linux, il che mi ha un po' deluso,

visto che sulla CNN veniva fatta la domanda al solito

esperto a proposito dell'alternativa open source allo strapotere della ditta di Redmont.

La risposta non e' stata per niente soddisfacente,

il tizio sembrava tergiversare ed arrampicarsi

sugli specchi..

Ad ogni modo, se sulla CNN si incomincia a proferire la parola TABU'...

A titolo ironico, la presenza di Windows veniva

attestata sul 90%. Su quale popolazione o con

quale criterio e calcolata da chi questo

dato non c'era informazione, ma mi ha fatto

sorridere lo stesso   :Smile: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Mi torna tutto quel che vien scritto qui... l'unica cosa che non mi torna è il giudizio sulla qualitàche vien dato sul codice divulgato senza che nessuno che ha scritto qui lo abbia visto... sinceramente non ho idea di come possa essere ... 

Commenti del genere però mi lasciano un po' di amaro in bocca...    :Crying or Very sad: 

Windows per me potrebbe anche esser scritto nel miglior modo possibile, ma non è su questo che ho basato la mia scelta su Linux... ed il mio futuro visto il lavoro che faccio...

Naturalmente IMHO

----------

## shev

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Mi torna tutto quel che vien scritto qui... l'unica cosa che non mi torna è il giudizio sulla qualitàche vien dato sul codice divulgato senza che nessuno che ha scritto qui lo abbia visto... sinceramente non ho idea di come possa essere... 
> 
> Commenti del genere però mi lasciano un po' di amaro in bocca...   

 

Credo ti riferissi al mio post, chiaramente ironico... è ovvio che senza prove concrete non sosterrei mai una tesi del genere, da buona cultura ingegneristica/scientifica quale credo d'avere... ho semplicemente fatto una battuta, suscitata forse da recenti articoli che ho letto che sottolineavano la probabile scarsa qualità del codice windows dovuta a tutti gli accrocchi usati ed alla retrocompatibilità che hanno voluto mantenere con il passato ormai defunto. Ai mille bug che ogni giorno escono. Al fatto che per correggere un gravissimo buco di sicurezza segnalato da tempo ci abbiano messo più di un mese. Al fatto che partendo da fondamenta fragili abbiano continuato a sviluppare e aggiungere funzionalità su funzionalità complicando ulteriormente il tutto. All'osservazione che il loro "gioiello" Longhorn stia slittando di anno in anno, quando l'uscita prevista era, se non ricordo male, per il 2003. Era una battuta nata da tutte queste cose. Che poi senza codice sotto mano siano semplici supposizioni derivate da fatti concreti non ci piove. Non credevo di dover aggiungere la segnalazione "post ironico" o "battuta"...   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Windows per me potrebbe anche esser scritto nel miglior modo possibile, ma non è su questo che ho basato la mia scelta su Linux... ed il mio futuro visto il lavoro che faccio...

 

Questo cosa c'entra? Mi sfugge il nesso con il resto del discorso... nessun ha messo in dubbio che la scelta di linux possa essere non solo tecnica. Ma si sta parlando d'altro...

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Non era riferito ad un post in particolare... ma al clima che c'è in genere quando si parla di Windows e Linux...

In genere ci si riduce a parlare sempre questo è meglio di quello... bugs o difficoltà nell'utilizzo e quant'altro... 

Mi spiace se ti sei sentito direttamente tirato in mezzo...

----------

## shev

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Mi spiace se ti sei sentito direttamente tirato in mezzo...

 

Tranquillo, nessun problema. Figuriamoci!  :Very Happy: 

Semplicemente mi pare d'essere stato uno dei pochi, il primo cmq, a tirare in ballo il discorso qualità in questo topic, quindi ho specificato cosa intendevo dire. Non sono un anti-M$ o un fanatico della GPL, quindi non volevo passare per tale. Poi ognuno ha il sacrosanto diritto di dire e scrivere ciò che pensa. Tutto qui  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Ieri ho visto in un telegiornale una intervista ad un tipo, di professione saggista ( :Question: ) il quale sosteneva che la divulgazione del codice sia un atto dimostrativo da parte del movimento open-source (non sono le parole esatte ma il senso era questo). Stranamente, la sua non era una condanna (probabilmente lo hanno trasmesso perchè quelli del TG non capivano cosa stava dicendo...)

----------

## rongten

Potresti essere piu' preciso?

A che titolo questa persona si permette di dire 

una cosa simile, che porta con se' delle

responsabilita' enormi:

Sarebbe come se collettivamente ci fossimo

messi un bull'eye addosso con sotto scritto: 

"Microsoft, per favore fammi causa e

fammi sparire dalla faccia della terra".

Questa persona non e' di sicuro di 

amica di OSS/FLOSS in generale.

----------

## nikolis

Beh, ragazzi, lavoro su windows da una vita, purtroppo, e in questi anni ho visto parecchie manovre "microsoftiane" e credo non sia da escludere la mossa commerciale per costringere il pubblico ad ingollare a forza il nuovo sistema operativo che non conviene per niente all'utente casalingo. Il caro Gates credo si darà la zappa sui piedi da solo, comunque   :Twisted Evil:  . Escluso il mercato aziendale, costretto comunque ad esibire licenze originali, non vedo come in un budget familiare comune possa entrare il costo esorbitante dei prodotti microsoft, con annessi e connessi, compresa la certificazione di ogni accidente che si installa e l'impossibilità di vedere in santa pace i tuoi filmati avi o ascoltare mp3   :Shocked:  . Niente copie, niente nuovo sistema . Che lo vogliano o no, il mercato dei giochi, dei software e dello stesso hardware si sono adeguati al fatto che esiste la pirateria. Vorrei proprio vedere un impiegato che nello stesso mese acquista due giochi originali al figlio, per sè una nuova scheda video ed un software gestionale per diete alla moglie...addio portafogli. Parlo per esperienza sui mercati del sud italia. Qui a Napoli c'è un grosso mercato sull'hardware, anche il più aggiornato, ma credo che dipenda dal fatto che quasi nessuno possiede una canonica licenza microsoft a meno che non possa proprio farne a meno. Io non sarei così pessimista   :Razz:  ... la supposta che vogliono infilare a viva forza agli utenti dovranno beccarsela loro, quando tutte le nuove confezioni  colorate con Longhorn rimarranno in fila sugli scaffali   :Cool:  . E poi una piccola precisazione... credo che la qualità dello sviluppo software ed un accurata ricerca tesa al continuo miglioramento siano ormai esclusiva solo della comunità open source. tutti gli altri si limitano a riproporre la vecchia pappa con qualche piccola inutile modifica tesa solo a fregarti più soldi. Io non sono un utente linux capace, ma spero che i grandi cervelli continuino a lungo a lavorare per portare all'eccellenza la comunità open source. Quello che scrivo è opinione personale ovviamente.

----------

## RenfildDust

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *RenfildDust wrote:*    *sourcez wrote:*    *neon_it wrote:*   la cosa che mi fa morire dal ridere è che si stanno preoccupando che il codice possa essere utilizzato per sfruttare dei bug 
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te neon_it, ma allora se il codice di linux lo sa
> 
> tutto il mondo dovrebbe essere il sistema operativo più insicuro che esista!!
> ...

 

Scusate, non avevo capito..  :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Sad: 

----------

## bld

 *stuart wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   
> 
> scusa ma chi ha detto che c'entra qualcosa la comunita' open source?   
> 
> ti rigiro la domanda
> ...

 

I sorgenti li scaricherano sicuramente "pirati informatici", appassionati di sicurezza che collezionano anche altro materiale illegali (sorgenti aix/irix/solaris 9.0/etc) e magari qualche bambinone che li scarica per curiosita' e al primo format li perde.

La gente che ho nominato sopra, in parte "fa parte" del opensource, in senso vago. Pero io non li collego assolutamente l'un al'altro. Anzi io credo che i developers dei progetti piu grandi, tipo kernel/kde/ooffice/xfree/etc non si interessano ad un pezzo di sorgente scadente e illegale che potrebbe portare solo guiai. 

per finire, non credo che crew come i TESO (per esempio) fanno parte della comunita open source, anche se i loro codici sono disponibile e senza licenze   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## stuart

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I sorgenti li scaricherano sicuramente "pirati informatici", appassionati di sicurezza che collezionano anche altro materiale illegali (sorgenti aix/irix/solaris 9.0/etc) e magari qualche bambinone che li scarica per curiosita' e al primo format li perde.
> 
> La gente che ho nominato sopra, in parte "fa parte" del opensource, in senso vago. Pero io non li collego assolutamente l'un al'altro. Anzi io credo che i developers dei progetti piu grandi, tipo kernel/kde/ooffice/xfree/etc non si interessano ad un pezzo di sorgente scadente e illegale che potrebbe portare solo guiai. 
> ...

 

forse non mi sono spiegato, sorry

io e te ragioniamo così, non penso che a nessun programmatore che si interessadi kernel ecc gli verrà in mente di tirarli giù

ma sei proprio sicuro che la microsoft non prende la palla al balzo per intavolare un nuovo can can come per i sorgenti di office?

vorrei sbagliarmi ma penso che già fra qualche settimana ci saranno un pò di accuse

inoltre CONSIDERA la pubblicità gratuita da questo fatto

ti racconto una storia:

un mio amico conosceva un tipo che aveva su un negozio di telefoni cellulari

ogni 3 o 4 mesi gli rubavano dentro

tutte le volte sul quotidiano provinciale comapariva un titolone del furto in quel negozio lì, in prima pagina come notiziona principale, tipo la morte di un presidente della repubblica

e poi il tipo vendeva molto più di prima, ma MOLTO di più

poi il mio amico mi ha spiegato la storia, a me tontolone

questo tipo PAGAVA il giornale, non sò come, (pubblicità, offerte, in nero ecc) per i titoloni.........

perchè per lui era tutta PUBBLICITA' GRATUITA, taaaaaaaaaaaanta pubblicità

non mi ha voluto dire però se i furti erano veri o erano combinati   :Wink:  

purtroppo la storia nn è inventata ma reale

il negozio non c'è più ora per fortuna

----------

## knefas

http://www.linuxhelp.it/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1808

ecco, la colpa e' di una macchina RedHat.  :Razz: 

----------

## micron

 *knefas wrote:*   

> http://www.linuxhelp.it/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1808
> 
> ecco, la colpa e' di una macchina RedHat. 

 

Ma lol!  :Laughing: 

Penso anch'io che si possa trattare di un'operazione commerciale studiata da Microsoft,sicuramente l'episodio sarà sfruttato in occasione del lancio di palladium...

Spero inoltre che nessuno sviluppatore sia così ingenuo da prendere "spunto" dal codice rubato, in questo caso si verificherebbe un nuovo caso SCO... 

so comunque che all'interno della comunità open-source si andrà con i piedi di piombo  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Precisazione: i sorgenti di Solaris sono aperti.

----------

## bld

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Precisazione: i sorgenti di Solaris sono aperti.

 

pensavo che quelli di solaris 9.0 fossero "chiusi".

----------

## shanghai

Secondo me lo fanno per farsi pubblicità, come ha già detto qualcun'altro.

Si sà, gli hackers cattivi usano linux, un sistema in cui nessun utente è controllato (ed è quindi automaticamente un potenziale assassino/terrorista e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta), meglio quindi usare il sicurissimo Longhorn. Si impallerà come qualsiasi altra monnezza microzoft, ma questo agli utenti non lo dicono, e chissà in che modo cercheranno di far passare inosservato il fatto che l'utente dovrà sborsare fino al'ultima lira (pardon euro) che ha in tasca solo per aprire una email o per ascoltare un brano una volta sola (e scoprire che non gli piace).

Perché non facciamo pubblicità anche noi? Ma dovremmo farla al pubblico microsoft: perché non facciamo un portale  che faccia assistenza gratuita agli utenti microsoft (in cui però non si perda occasione per mostrare quanto e perché windows è pericoloso) ?

Credete che si potrebbe organizzare una cosa del genere?

Considerando che, già parlare agli utenti microsoft è aprire una porta... e mostrare a qualcuno che usa il computer come un frigorifero (senza cioè immaginare che ci siano diversi modi per usarlo...) che un frigorifero non ti usa per gli interessi di chi lo ha prodotto  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Perché non facciamo pubblicità anche noi? Ma dovremmo farla al pubblico microsoft: perché non facciamo un portale  che faccia assistenza gratuita agli utenti microsoft (in cui però non si perda occasione per mostrare quanto e perché windows è pericoloso) ?

 

Un po' come dare gratuitamente "una dose" ad un tossicodipendente, senza però dimenticare di fargli notare che la droga fa male... non so quanto saggio sia un simile comportamento   :Rolling Eyes: 

Piuttosto cerchiamo di aumentare la cultura informatica nella gente, far capire i perchè che stanno dietro a determinate scelte. Che siano perchè tecnici, filosofici o morali. Insomma, continuiamo a promuovere e diffondere ciò in cui crediamo, facciamo capire perchè la droga fa male e che ci sono ben altri modi per risolvere i problemi e "divertirsi"

/me che ha lanciato anche l'appello umanitario oltre che informatico  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shanghai

Vedi, io lavoro proprio nel campo dei nuovi media. Una delle cose che ci viene insegnata per prima riguardo al fare pubblicità a qualcosa, a consigliarla, o anche solo a discuterne con un amico è : non conta quanto una pubblicizzazione abbia basi razionali, conta quante relazioni ci sono tra la pubblicità e il cliente. In parole povere, se dici a un utente medio che linux è più sicuro ed è opensource non gliene importa un fico secco (a meno che naturalmente non si tratti di un appassionato). Ti faccio un'esempio  piu' stupido. La birra. Se ci rifletti, il modo migliore di scegliere una birra è assaggiarla. Non esistono altri potremmo dire. Ma in pubblicità la birra è spesso associata a una bella biondona, perché il messaggio "arriva molto di piu'  ". Questo non vuol dire che se c'è una biondona su ogni pubblicità i prodotti hanno tutti successo: vuol dire però che il numero di persone che è interessato a guardare una biondona di carta è più o meno (più o meno) lo stesso pubblico che beve birra. L'immagine ha questo tipo di coerenza: unisce due piaceri. Pensa allo slogan della Peroni (e poi pensa al suo gusto invece...)  :Smile: 

Ti faccio un'altro esempio (scusate se non sono in tema ma devo difendere i miei argomenti  :Smile:  ): tamponi un'uomo in macchina. Lui comincia a gridare e agitarsi in macchina prima di scendere, apre la portiera come se stesse sventrando un maiale si sporge e ti dice "ehi, idiota!".

Stessa scena. Tamponi qualcuno. Lui si volta a guardare indietro e scende dalla macchina dopo qualche istante, guardandosi attorno. Arriva e ti dice "Tutto bene?".

Sei sicuro che le tue reazioni saranno uguali in entrambi i casi? Se non lo fossero, il "fatto" è invece sempre lo stesso: tu hai tamponato lui.

Quello che possiamo fare noi è questo. Quando un utente windows si collega al "nostro" sito di assistenza lo aiutiamo, con prontezza e professionalità. Gli diventiamo simpatici, gli abbiamo risolto un problema. Tornerà a visitare il nostro sito. Leggerà gli articoli che ci sono sopra e li prenderà sul serio, perché sa che siamo professionisti. E lì, allora, gli daremo un secondo aiuto, gli risolveremo un secondo problema, la "dipendenza da microsoft".  :Smile: 

La mia tesi, quindi. Parla all'utente come se fossi lui. Se tu hai un problema con windows non ti metti a cercare un'altro sistema operativo, cerchi una soluzione al problema!! Poi però ti fiderai di chi quella soluzione tel'ha data, e se quel qualcuno ti propone delle alternative che per coerenza sono una nuova soluzione allo stesso problema lo ascolterai. Non si tratta di scarsa intelligenza, è insito nella natura umana. 

Guarda la pubblicità della tele2 per esempio e della telecom. La prima, emergente, dice "le nostre tariffe sono le migliori", la seconda, ex monopolio di stato dice "noi siamo la comunicazione". Noi siamo allo stadio in cui linux dice "Linux è meglio" e windows "noi ci preoccupiamo del vostro futuro" (visto la pubbicità in tivù?). Ma per dare a linux uno sbalzo di pubblico, dobbiamo far si che sia linux a gettare fumo. Che linux è meglio, poi, si può tacere: è evidente, e chiunque si toglie le fette di prosciutto e lo prova una volta sola lo sa.

----------

## cerri

Siete diabolici   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shanghai

hehehe, in prima battuta in effetti può sembrare, in realtà è solo un pò di mestiere  :Smile: 

E' anche logico: se vuoi che il tuo prodotto funzioni devi "venderlo" con uno slogan che non sia possibile smentire, perché la prima volta che questo succede l'utente si sente tradito. Gli utenti microsoft non si aspettano un buon software (stiamo parlando degli utenti desktop naturalmente), ma che la microsoft si prenda cura del loro futuro(!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ) difendendoli dai pirati e dai virus cattivi  :Smile:  E' un'immagine coerente, no?  :Smile: 

Personalmente odio la casa di redmond, perché minaccia la sopravvivenza di progetti come gentoo con iniziative come palladium/longhorn, ovvero la libertà personale di ogni proprietario di un pc (a prescindere da quanto legali siano le sue azioni: un conto è privare qualcuno della libertà un altro impedirgli di danneggiare la comunità), e che come se non bastasse  ci costringe a produrre i contenuti web due volte (una per il mondo una per internet explorer) e a inviare spesso documenti importanti -tipo curriculum- in formati proprietari orribili. Oltretutto io credo molto di più nell'informatica come "artigianato" che non come industria.

Per fare qualcosa di buono per linux sareste disposti a partecipare a un progetto? Potremmo davvero creare un forum di discussione per fare assistenza agli utenti mircosoft... magari (per puro caso) nello stesso sito potremmo metterci una sezione per linux... e una serie di articoli presi dal web che fanno qualche raffronto  :Smile: 

Il ritorno in popolarità per linux è assicurato!

Chi si offre volontario?  :Smile: 

----------

## Danilo

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Perché non facciamo pubblicità anche noi? Ma dovremmo farla al pubblico microsoft: perché non facciamo un portale  che faccia assistenza gratuita agli utenti microsoft (in cui però non si perda occasione per mostrare quanto e perché windows è pericoloso) ?

 

L'idea mi gusta ... calma e pazienza l'idea e' quella giusta  :Wink:    ...  come si chiamavano i tre orsi  :Question: 

Bando alle ciance: questa frase e' ok.

Pero' voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo  :Twisted Evil: : ci sono gia' molti che dicono della insicurezza di windows. Questo sia da riviste linuxiane che da riviste di hacking (di una di queste non apprezzo il continuo strillare degli articoli civetta in copertina che poi non rispecchia il reale contenuto interno - strillare fatto solo per far comporare quella copia  :Wink:  )

Un'altra voce rischierebbe solo di farci percepire come altri pinguinotti pinguinanti  :Wink:   (il gatto miagola il pinguino che fa?) .

Mi spiego (nella mia zona e' un fenomeno diffuso): bussano alla porta  "chi e'? " "Stiamo facendo un sondaggio sull'operato del governo (no flames please)/dell'attuale situazione politica /socioculturale /dei massimi sistemi   :Laughing:  " apri curioso  :Shocked:  e dopo qualche minuto " siamo Testimoni di Geova ci preoccupiamo di come sta andando il mondo, ci vediamo alla Sala del Regno il ..."  da   :Shocked:   passi a   :Evil or Very Mad:   : e perdi il potenziale cliente (no flames please).

L'dea e' buona ma elaborarla bene non e' un errore...

Gia' avere stabilito un possibile pubblico/target e' qualcosa.

Spero di essere stato chiaro.

Buon pinguino (Gentoo) a chi e' arrivato a leggermi fin qua'.   :Cool: 

Danilo.

----------

## codadilupo

se posso dire la mia, che rimane imho: giocare al gioco che giocano gl'altri non porta quasi mai grossi risultati. L'abbiamo visto, tanto per fare il piu' banale degl'esempi, nella politica italiana, in cui il centro-sinistra s'e' messo a fare il verso al centro-destra, e ha perso (situazione esemplificata egregiamente da Stefano Benni, in Spiriti, dove contrappone, alla lista dei moderati, la lista dei moderisti. Come a dire che s'assomigliano in tutto). Se poi il gioco é il mercato, sta pur sicuro che non vicono nemmeno quelli che inventano le regole. Il mercato, così com'e', é sbagliato, visto che, il piu' delle volte premia senza meriti. E i premiati sono quattro gatti. Ma non significa che lo scopo di chi crede di meritare sia quello di sfruttarne i meccanismi per far parte dei quattro gatti.

Il giorno che linux entrerà davvero, a far parte del mercato, con queste regole, con la pubblicità alla televisione e tutto il resto, come big blue e il diavolo di redmond, quel giorno avremo perso tutti.

Evitiamolo, please  :Wink: 

P.S.: certo che puo' vendere. Certo che puo' essere il sistema operativo di maggior diffusione sul sistyema solare. Ma lo deve fare per forza con il marketing, che, in italiano, si traduce: ti piglio pel culo, cosi' compri il mio prodotto ?

Coda

----------

## stuart

motivi per passare a linux possibili dei miei amici/colleghi:

soldi (che adesso nn gliene frega niente se prendono l'antivisru o il photoshop a 5 euro)

motivi per non passare a linux dei miei amici/colleghi:

tutto (giochi, applicazioni, facilità d'uso ecc)

se vuoi convincere qualcuno lo devi convincere da giovane oppure ci deve arrivare da solo

io, personalmente, se fossi ibm, sun, redhat ecc farei una cosa semplicissima:

accordi con le software house di giochi per far uscire giochi belli, tutti i giochi, non solo qualcuno, che girano su linux (e magari vendere i pc con i giochi in bundle)

fra 10 anni il mercato di utenti linux (grazie anche a longhorn) si sarà quintuplicato

la comunità open source dovrebbe fare la sua e uccidere xfree e dare un server x facilissimo da configurare, che gira coi sassi e superiore a windows

----------

## BlueRaven

 *stuart wrote:*   

> soldi (che adesso nn gliene frega niente se prendono l'antivisru o il photoshop a 5 euro)

 

Qui, secondo me, tocchi un punto importantissimo.

Microsoft e soci non fanno altro che lamentarsi della pirateria, fenomeno sicuramente negativo ma che gli permette di mantenere la posizione.

Sarebbe interessante sfruttare queste posizioni a vantaggio della comunità.

Non ho mai capito perché tutta la comunità opensource odi tanto BSA, che secondo me è una delle migliori alleate che ci siano.

Si raccomandano come ai santi di segnalare tutte le attività illegali? Bene, facciamolo allora!

E quando in tutti i negozi non esisterà più il "te lo installo io gratis" ma i prodotti commerciali dovranno essere pagati a prezzo pieno - come è giusto che sia, ribadisco - a mio parere la gente comincerà a guardarsi intorno.

Quanti lavoratori normali conoscete che si possono permettere di pagare Office, Photoshop, Dreamweaver e soci a prezzo pieno perché il figlio, che a scuola fa informatica dalla prima elementare (sorvoliamo, sennò divento cattivo), deve usare quelli perché ai maestri... pardon, tutor, glieli regalano e quindi quelli usano?

Ovviamente, l'idea di denunciare una persona che non fa altro che cercare di campare è disgustosa, ma le regole del gioco devono valere per tutti.

Tanto più se, grazie alla schifosa gestione di settori come la scuola, che invece di essere il baluardo dell'apertura mentale è stata consegnata come vittima sacrificale alle corporation, il prezzo da pagare è potenzialmente moooolto più alto.

Scusate lo sfogo, ma a me non va proprio giù il fatto che, un giorno, mio figlio potrebbe venirmi a chiedere Windows, Office e affini perché gli hanno detto che è giusto usare quelli per "l'informatica".

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Siete diabolici  

 

Non a caso non sopporto i commerciali   :Twisted Evil: 

Cmq ho letto tante belle parole e tante idee, tutte ugualmente rispettabili in quanto manifestazione del pensiero di uno di noi. Nonostante questo resto convinto che il metodo migliore per avvicinare la gente a linux non sia farne della bella pubblicità, attirare il pubblico in qualsiasi modo (giochi, prezzo, etc)

Al contrario, il metodo corretto dovrebbe essere quello di permettere alla gente di fare una scelta consapevole e razionale, basata su valutazioni individuali e coscienti.

Imho la gente deve avvicinarsi a linux non perchè vede una bella pinguina di uno e novanta con due gambe da paura (  :Wink:  battuta  :Razz:  ), ma perchè ne coglie il vero valore, la reale utilità di tale scelta. Che sia per motivi etici, morali o tecnici non mi importa.

Basandosi esclusivamente sulla pubblicità, su metodi di diffusione "non razionali" c'è il rischio che il giorno che qualcuno si mette a fare una pubblicità più efficace della nostra il nostro operato viene resettato e si deve ricominciare da capo. Se la scelta invece è stata razionale e basata su valutazioni concrete, bhe, diventa molto più dura fargli cambiare idea.

Ovviamente ho capito cosa diceva shanghai: fa una bella pubblicità, anche poco razionale, fa in modo che si fidino di te e quindi piazza la zampata aprendogli gli occhi. Il metodo è indubbiamente valido, ma è la parte inziale che non mi piace (ossia l'anima da commericale del tuo discorso   :Twisted Evil:  ): il risultato finale dei nostri due discorsi è lo stesso, ovvero una scelta consapevole. Il tuo metodo probabilmente otterrebbe un successo più rapido e massiccio. Ma vuoi mettere l'umiliazione di doversi abbassare a fare assistenza per il nemico? Dover installare i prodotti microsoft spendendo centinaia di euro? Naaa, meglio metterci di più ma mantenere integro il proprio onore. Meglio diffonderela cultura, dare il tempo agli utenti di assimilarla, farla propria. Alla fine i frutti saranno solo da cogliere.

My 2 "imho cents"

----------

## shanghai

 *Quote:*   

> certo che puo' vendere. Certo che puo' essere il sistema operativo di maggior diffusione sul sistyema solare. Ma lo deve fare per forza con il marketing, che, in italiano, si traduce: ti piglio pel culo, cosi' compri il mio prodotto ? 

 

E' perché?  :Smile: 

Tu fai un discorso etico (con il quale sono perfettamente daccordo), ma noi non dobbiamo "vendere" linux. Far pubblicità a qualcosa vuol dire nel nostro caso "presentare" qualcosa, non venderla. E poi il nostro scopo non è quello di guadagnarci direttamente. Certo, smettere di dover usare il formato .doc per ogni cosa e difendere internet dal potenziale apartheid-Palladium sarebbe carino, ma è ben diverso dal lucro che c'è dietro a qualsiasi multinazionale che si fà una gran pubblicità.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso su Benni e la politica, anche lì sono daccordo, ma bisogna considerare che noi non dobbiamo "fare il verso" a microsoft: l'idea è di aiutare chi ha problemi con windows e poi dirgli senti, visto che hai tutti sti problemi con windows perché non provi questo qui? Tanto, come ti ho aiutato per windows ti aiuto con linux, però secondo me linux è meglio perché così e così... Ovviamente non tutti accetteranno, ma una buona parte si. Chi non accetterà avrà saputo che esistono alternative (c'è gente che non sa manco cos'è linux...). E comunque, il marketing non prende necessariamente la gente per il culo. Dipende da come "lo usi": la microsoft, la axe e la nike, per dire i primi tre che mi vengono in mente, prendono per il culo la gente. Nel nostro caso dobbiamo usarla per suscitare la curiosità . Perché nessuno qui vuole obbligare gli utenti a usare linux, però vogliamo farci ascoltare, e nessuno è disposto ad ascoltarci a queste condizioni: mi spiego.

Quando dici a qualcuno che linux è migliore di windows, così di punto in bianco, lo indisponi. Come linux è meglio? ma se windows si preoccupa "del mio futuro"! (poi ci arriviamo meglio)

Se invece quello ha un problema e viene da te e tu gli dici, mi spiace, con windows succede(trac!), lo risolvi così e così ...

Quello incamererà: 

a) la soluzione al problema (gli hai dato una mano)

b) il fatto che windows non è il meglio

Approfondiamo la seconda. Se tu provi a dire così a caso "perché non installi linux che è meglio", il tuo interlocutore penserà che lo stai criticando. Non importa a proposito di cosa, o se lui sa abbastanza di quell'argomento o meno da poterti rispondere: lo stai criticando. Stai facendo polemica col suo modo di vivere. E' così che funziona. Se tu invece dici "guarda ti aiuto. Perché non togliamo windows e mettiamo qualcosa che funzioni meglio?" lo stai aiutando. Si coglie la differenza, no?

Apparentemente usare le strategie di comunicazione è viscido (e se fatto in un certo modo, sono daccordo, lo è), ma invece è una qualità insita nel nostro modo di essere! Ci sembra scorretto utilizzare questa dote "volontariamente", ma lo facciamo volenti o nolenti, quindi tanto vale usarla nel modo più positivo.

Anche se da un certo punto di vista gli utenti windoze sono dei coglioni perciò, invece di farglielo semplicemente notare sbandierando la maggiore stabilità, efficienza e tutti le doti etiche di linux a confronto di windows (mortificando chi lo usa e ci ascolta, quindi), diamo loro

veramente i mezzi per diventare utenti consapevoli proponendoci di aiutarli e dandogli poi, però, le nostre soluzioni. Mi segui ora?

per Stuart: i tuoi amici/colleghi non passano a linux perché non ne sentono la necessità, o perché non sono curiosi. Se lo fossero avrebbe poca importanza quanto è difficile installarlo, non sei daccordo?

Danilo: bene, allora siamo già in due  :Smile: 

Il nostro target sono gli utenti windows che sono in grado di collegarsi a internet per risolvere eventuali problemi (per capirci, quelli che non chiamano subito il tecnico e che hanno un minimo d'iniziativa). Questi mi sembrano i requisiti minimissimi, che ne pensi?

Qualcun'altro si unisce a noi?  :Smile: [/b]

----------

## shanghai

vorrei aggiungere un'ultima cosa.

Quando parlavo di 'aiutare', naturalmente intendevo anche dire che:

a) quando aiuti qualcuno, lo aiuti. Cioè, prima è uno con un problema, poi è uno che ha risolto un problema.  :Smile:  Lo trasformi in un uomo/donna felice  :Smile: 

b) quando qualcuno ti chiede aiuto si aspetta una soluzione al suo problema. Quando non te lo chiede forse non ti ascolta nemmeno.

 :Smile: 

----------

## shanghai

 *Quote:*   

> Ma vuoi mettere l'umiliazione di doversi abbassare a fare assistenza per il nemico? Dover installare i prodotti microsoft spendendo centinaia di euro? Naaa, meglio metterci di più ma mantenere integro il proprio onore. 

 

hahahahaha hai proprio ragione   :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Io collaboro ad un sito per windows, orientato principalmente ai driver e sono moderatore della sezione Linux del forum. Ogni tanto saltano fuori discussioni sul perche' linux non si diffonde a livello home e come principale motivo viene indicata la difficolta' di installare i driver e far funzionare le varie periferiche.

A parte che IMHO e' molto piu' chiaro il sistema linux, nessuno riesce a comprendere che sono i produttori di hardware pecoroni che non forniscono driver e quando lo fanno e' un macello farli funzionare...

Vorrei vedere come funzionerebbe windows se dovesse fare tutto Microzoz...

Ma non capiscono...

----------

## codadilupo

 *shanghai wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   certo che puo' vendere. Certo che puo' essere il sistema operativo di maggior diffusione sul sistyema solare. Ma lo deve fare per forza con il marketing, che, in italiano, si traduce: ti piglio pel culo, cosi' compri il mio prodotto ?  
> 
> E' perché? 

 

beh, non c'é un perché: una traduzione é una traduzione  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tu fai un discorso etico (con il quale sono perfettamente daccordo), ma noi non dobbiamo "vendere" linux. Far pubblicità a qualcosa vuol dire nel nostro caso "presentare" qualcosa, non venderla.

 

Ok, fermati: se mi dici che vuoi solo far presente che... allora siamo d'accordo. Evidentemente onn avevo capito.

 *Quote:*   

> E poi il nostro scopo non è quello di guadagnarci direttamente. Certo, smettere di dover usare il formato .doc per ogni cosa e difendere internet dal potenziale apartheid-Palladium sarebbe carino, ma è ben diverso dal lucro che c'è dietro a qualsiasi multinazionale che si fà una gran pubblicità.

 

Beh, non serve nemmeno la grossa multinazionale. Basta pincopalla che decide di fare un spot in televisione per far sapere che vende i cavolini a metà prezzo.

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il discorso su Benni e la politica, anche lì sono daccordo, ma bisogna considerare che noi non dobbiamo "fare il verso" a microsoft

 

Non intendevo questo: intendevo che, se per avere mercato, usi le regole del mercato, non fai che perpetuare quelle condizioni che ti hanno inizialmente escluso. Magari riesci ad entrarci, nella rosa dei vincitori, ma cmq a discapito di qualcuno, indipendentemente dalle sue capacità. In altre parole, lo scopo dovrebbe essere la trasformazione della legge "vende chi pubblicizza" a "vende chi produce bene". Usare le armi del nemico equivale a perdere, dal mio punto di vista. tutto qui.

 *Quote:*   

> E comunque, il marketing non prende necessariamente la gente per il culo. Dipende da come "lo usi

 

ah, no. Non sono d'accordo. Il marketing é cattivo. punto. Senno' si finisce a dire che non é la pistola, ma chi ce l'ha in mano, ed é altrettanto sbagliato. Un' arma é un'arma e basta. serve ad ammazzare, ed é *cattiva*, anche se ce l'ha in mano un pacifista.

Marketing, prima di tutto, é conoscere i meccanismi che regolano il pensiero, per portare l'interlocutore in errore. Non c'e' niente di buono in questo.

 *Quote:*   

> Apparentemente usare le strategie di comunicazione è viscido

 

No. Non riesco a farmi capire: non é usare le strategie di comunicazione, ad essere sbagliato. E' il fatto di trasformare quelli che sono i naturali processi di comunicazione in strategia, che é anti-sociale. Perché questa trasformazione é volta  a mettere l'avversario in condizione di inferiorità psicologica. Fondamentalmente, gli stai tendendo una trappola. Maketing significa trovare la trappola migliore, non *mettere in pratica i normali processi di comunicazione*... non a caso é un'invenzione dell'esercito americano  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## shanghai

 *Quote:*   

> Il marketing é cattivo. punto. Senno' si finisce a dire che non é la pistola, ma chi ce l'ha in mano, ed é altrettanto sbagliato. Un' arma é un'arma e basta. serve ad ammazzare, ed é *cattiva*, anche se ce l'ha in mano un pacifista.
> 
> Marketing, prima di tutto, é conoscere i meccanismi che regolano il pensiero, per portare l'interlocutore in errore. Non c'e' niente di buono in questo. 

 

Vedi, non è proprio così. Almeno, non come lo hanno insegnato a me  :Smile:  Io posso dire che il marketing ti insegna a selezionare tra tutto il pubblico che hai a disposizione quello che è interessato al tuo lavoro. Ma se il lavoro che fai poi fa schifo, non è che la gente ti viene dietro comunque! 

I prodotti microsoft qualitativamente fanno schifo, ma danno la possibilità a chi non vuole sapere come funziona un computer di usarlo (più o meno), insomma hanno dei vantaggi. E così pure altri, chessò la nike, per esempio, ha una strategia di comunicazione che è pazzesca, ma le scarpe che fà poi sono comode. 

Se non lo fossero, la nike chiuderebbe in due mesi, marketing o non marketing. Come ho già detto in un post precedente, (anzi adesso mi autocito, guarda un pò) *Quote:*   

> in pubblicità la birra è spesso associata a una bella biondona, perché il messaggio "arriva molto di piu' ". Questo non vuol dire che se c'è una biondona su ogni pubblicità i prodotti hanno tutti successo: vuol dire però che il numero di persone che è interessato a guardare una biondona di carta è più o meno (più o meno) lo stesso pubblico che beve birra.

 . Il passaggio riservato al marketing finisce qui: quando si è catturata l'attenzione di un certo pubblico. Poi se il prodotto è buono o cattivo, saranno loro a deciderlo in maniera assolutamente indipendente (e volevo anche vedere!  :Very Happy:  ). E quello che dico io è che dire a un utente windows "usi un software stupido" e sbagliato, e invece bisognerebbe dirgli "Hai un problema? Ti aiuto io. Però windows fa schifo" per ottenere un risultato più facilmente positivo.  :Smile:  Il marketing è un lavoro di ricerca, non un'alchimia che ipnotizza la gente, oh  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Secondo me microsoft ha iniziato bene ma poi si e' approfittata troppo del suo vantaggio per produrre prodotti scadenti e per non investire in reali nuove tecnologie. Alla lunga gli utilizzatori se ne accorgono, e si vede...

----------

## Danilo

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Danilo: bene, allora siamo già in due 
> 
> Il nostro target sono gli utenti windows che sono in grado di collegarsi a internet per risolvere eventuali problemi (per capirci, quelli che non chiamano subito il tecnico e che hanno un minimo d'iniziativa). Questi mi sembrano i requisiti minimissimi, che ne pensi?
> ...

 

Vedo di spiegarmi meglio. 

L'idea e' buona e basterebbe cosi' se fossimo una entita' commerciale ma... c'e' un ma. Abbi pazienza e leggi tutto   :Wink: 

In questo forum ci sto perche' si parla di qualcosa che mi piace. Mi sono trovato per due settimane a fare da spoletta tra questo forum e la mailing list speedtouch, debuggare un driver (mai debuggato driver in vita mia) per fare qualcosa che mi serviva (maledetta Thompson): far funzionare il MIO modem, sul MIO sistema operativo, sulla distribuzione che voglio IO.

Mi sono divertito, ho imparato altre cose: credo che per tutti noi sia cosi'.

Stare su un forum che parli di windows non mi piacerebbe allo stesso modo, non sarei interessato allo stesso modo e non avrei lo stesso entusiasmo / pazienza a leggere un tuo post ecc. ecc. ecc.  Fa conto che anche i flames linux /windows ormai mi annoiano, figuriamoci se devo spiegare ad un altro come far funzionare il SUO sistema operativo.

Invece un forum che ci vado di tanto in tanto che non mi obbliga a spremermi (e a fare prove e ricerche sotto windows) potrei parteciparci. 

Non e' una questione di abbassarsi o meso "ma semplicemente di sano ed univoco egoismo".   :Twisted Evil: 

Ripeto: l'idea e' buona, ma strutturarla meglio questo si. Puo' darsi pure che non ci sia un modo per migliorare il rapporto costi/benefici a quel punto rimane sempre valido il mio comportamento con i miei amici:  

Loro :  "Outlook non mi funziona piu' !"  :Confused: 

Io : "Peccato: io ho scelto kmail solo perche' mi piaceva + degli altri"

E guarda ogni tanto qualcuno prova la strada della prima installazione o comincia a pensarci.

Senza dirgli : "tu sdubido ignorandone che non gi gabisci nulla"  :Wink: 

A me e' cominciato grossomodo cosi': formattazione (errorone) di basso livello con fdisk e tutto rimandato di un paio di anni con una prima installazione partitionless...

Nel frattempo se uno mi diceva : "il kernel me lo compilo io" - io pensavo "ecchi se ne frega". La prima volta che sentii parlare di Gentoo pensai: "guarda si cog...ni quanto tempo perdono"  :Wink: 

Un mio collega aveva il terrore dei virus (da Fastweb) ci ha messo 3 mesi, mi ha rotto le b...e in continuazione e poi si e' deciso (mdk). Il giorno dopo stava da me a dirmi "Lo sai mi ha riconosciuto tutto: pure le stampanti che non avevano driver linux sul loro sito". Un minuto dopo mi stava di nuovo a rompermi le b... (scherzo) a chiedermi degli rpm.

E' un'altra strada senza terrore o dire io sono meglio di te. 

I virus ... e cosa sono? La schermata blu? bha! 

Pero' bisogna anche ammettere che il mio modem adsl sotto win ci mette 30 secondi a partire, ma sotto linux ce ne mette 120...  

Detto tutto...  puff puff- mi spiace se ti ho smontato   :Confused: 

Danilo

----------

## shanghai

Invece mi hai fatto sorridere  :Smile: 

Hai ragione, e in realtà era un'idea buttata lì mooolto a caso  :Smile:  Solo che io non resisto agli stimoli di una discussione  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Al di là delle incarnazioni del Maligno negli esperti di marketing, il problema è un altro, imho. Perchè deve essere la comunità a ricercare nuovi utenti e non il contrario? Avete presente la famosa frase secondo cui anche Linux è un sistema operativo user friendly, semplicemente un po' selettivo riguardo a chi siano i suoi amici? Beh, sono perfettamente d'accordo, e probabilmente in diversi contesti il fatto che Linux *sia* un sistema operativo di nicchia rimane un vantaggio.

L'informatica è un mondo complesso è chi ne è consapevole sa come vivere "felice" anche con winzozz. Molte persone che non si fanno troppi scrupoli economici, tecnici o etici, ma che hanno qualche conoscenza tecnica sanno come configurare un'antivirus e un firewall personale e non sentono il bisogno di un sistema operativo diverso. Come qualcuno ha già ricordato in questo stesso topic, esse hanno anche a disposizione a costo zero (o al massimo al costo di qualche CD-R vergine o di qualche ora di connessione p2p) delle ottime applicazioni.

E d'altro canto se rendere Linux per tutti significa utilizzare il pc solo con l'account di root (Lindows o Lycoris, non ricordo quale delle due lo faccia), capite bene che non serve a nulla sbandierare la maggiore sicurezza di Linux, visto che l'effetto dell'apertura di un allegato malizioso sarebbe comunque devastante. Se non c'è nessuna presa di coscienza riguardo alla sicurezza da parte degli utenti, il sistema operativo non può fare la differenza.

L'errore sta nel voler portare l'informatica alla portata di tutti: non sarà mai così. Micro$oft ha sicuramente reso alla portata di tutti  videoscrittura e videogiochi, ma a quale prezzo? Su questo versante possiamo dire che oggi anche Linux può portare le applicazioni da "desktop domestico" alla portata di tutti, ma finchè gli "utonti" non se lo ritroveranno preinstallato, come avviene per winzozz, sarà difficile cambiare le cose. E anche se così fosse, cambierebbero veramente le cose?

D'altro canto chi per ragioni economiche, tecniche o etiche è alla ricerca di un'alternativa, può facilmente documentarsi e reperire gli elementi necessari alla sua scelta. Noi possiamo contribuire a far nascere questa curiosità, magari anche con perversi ma efficaci stratagemmi rubati al marketing, ma al nuovo utente non basta "comprare" Linux per riavere il potere sulla propria macchina.

Per riavere tale potere servono curiosità e tempo da dedicare allo studio e allo "smanettamento". Ci sarà un motivo se molti di noi sono "addetti ai lavori" (pagati per smanettare: che fortuna sfacciata!) o studenti di facoltà scientifiche. E qui torniamo al discorso del Sistema Operativo di nicchia: Linux è un sistema operativo reso grande dai suoi stessi utenti, che contribuiscono attivamente al suo sviluppo plasmandolo secondo le proprie esigenze. Come dicevo sopra, però, non basta avere una bella distro installata per entrare a far parte della comunità degli utenti Linux. Ci vuole passione, impegno, necessità (ebbene sì: i migliori software sono quelli scritti semplicemente perchè ce n'è bisogno)...

----------

## randomaze

MyZelf, concodo con il tuo discorso su tutto tranne che sun un punto:

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Al di là delle incarnazioni del Maligno negli esperti di marketing, 

 

gli esperti di marketing non sono incarnazioni, essi sono il maligno.

----------

## shanghai

Beh tanto per specificarlo, marketing l'ho studiato, ma faccio il grafico programmatore ok?  :Smile: 

Non si sa mai vi venisse il dubbio.  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Beh tanto per specificarlo, marketing l'ho studiato, ma faccio il grafico programmatore ok? 
> 
> Non si sa mai vi venisse il dubbio. 

 

 :Laughing: 

In realtà ognuno fa il proprio lavoro... e quello di saper vendere "a prescindere" é il loro  :Wink: 

certo, quando mi chiedono di far funzionare quello che hanno venduto qualche dubbio sul "da che parte stanno" mi viene   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Danilo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Al di là delle incarnazioni del Maligno negli esperti di marketing, il problema è un altro

 

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> bisogno)...

 

Tutto quello che c'e' di tagliato mi trova perfettamente daccordo. In pratica tutto quello che hai detto  :Wink:  e credo che:

1) Sarebbe opportuno fartci un articolo o una faq magari con un titolo: Cosa e' Linux ? Cosa ha di diverso da Windows? Una visione di insieme...

2) Se fosse riportato nelle diatribe Lin/Win smorzerebbe molti toni estremistici ( portatori sempre di idee e conseguenze stupide )

I miei complimenti hai riassunto in maniera completa e succinta quello che tutti pensiamo senza troppi fronzoli. Anche quello che riguarda il marketing - anche io l'ho studiato e faccio il ...  :Rolling Eyes:     Ciao collega  :Smile: 

Danilo

PS: Come siamo buoni stasera...     :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## bld

hehe va beh.. ho l'impressione che siamo un po off topic  :Razz: 

ma sperando che questo sia il thread giusto (che cattivo   :Twisted Evil:  )

volevo farvi notare che l'aventura e' cominciata! Prendetevi una cocca colla e dei pop korns, e mettetevi in prima fila!

URL: http://www.securitytracker.com/alerts/2004/Feb/1009067.html

Quello che fa impressione e' che l'hacker sostiene che:

<snip>

" The author states that this flaw was found by reviewing the recently leaked Microsoft Windows source code." 

<snip>

boh fatte voi   :Laughing: 

----------

## knefas

http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/2/15/71552/7795

beccatevi questo...

(credo che non vada contro le regole del topic)

----------

## randomaze

 *knefas wrote:*   

> http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/2/15/71552/7795
> 
> beccatevi questo...
> 
> (credo che non vada contro le regole del topic)

 

Non penso, non svela segreti industriali ma semplicemente fa una lettura dei commenti e da solo degli acenni al codice

Comuqnue, arrivato al punto:

```

Curse words: there are a dozen or so "fucks" and "shits", and hundreds of "craps".

```

ho dovuto ricontrollare il mio curriculum per essere certo di non aver mai lavorato per M$  :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

In giro ho letto che il codice sorgete totale di windows dovrebbe aggirarsi attorno ai 40Gb!!!!!

Ma che ci hanno infilato!?!?

----------

## MyZelF

Io invece ho sentito che zio Bill mangia i bambini...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> n giro ho letto che il codice sorgete totale di windows dovrebbe aggirarsi attorno ai 40Gb!

 

Basti pensare che in office 97 e' nascosto un simulatore di volo ed un flipper, oltre altre uova di pasqua... secondo me il codice non lo vogliona far vedere perche' si vergognano...   :Laughing: 

----------

